# PDF Teilen und sotiert verbinden.



## Mavericklp (16. März 2010)

Moin moin zusammen,
ich muss eine PDF Vorlage Drucken. Diese Vorlage habe ich jedoch in A3 und soll aber in A4 gedruckt werden. Hierfür müssen die Seiten geteilt werden,

Momentan ist in der Vorlage auf jeder Seite 2 Seiten. Diese würde ich gerne teilen. Und später wieder sotiert ausdrucken. Ich habe bisher die Seiten beschnitten, so das ich am Ende 2 PDFs hatte einmal mit den gerade und einmal mit den Ungeraden Seiten. Beim zusammenführen kann ich jedoch nur die ungeraden seiten hinter die geraden Seiten hängen. So das ich den 2tenteil vom inhaltsverzeichniss in der mitte finde und nciht am anfang wo er hin soll.

Ein weiterer versuch war, die Seite zu drucken und die Großenseiten von Adobe schneiden zu lassen. Am Ende hatte ich jedoch 4 Seiten pro Adobe Seite und nicht 2 wie ich es gerne hätte.

Wie kann ich jetzt das ganze so Verarbeiten, das ich am Ende ein PDF habe mit lauter A4 seiten, wo erst eine ungerade und dann eine gerade und dann wieder eine ungerade Seite und so weiter kommt? Ohne diese später von Hand sotieren zu müssen.

Schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## tombe (16. März 2010)

Nicht das ich jetzt verstanden hätte was du wirklich vorhast. Aber beim Drucken gibt es im Druckfenster doch die Option "Papierformat skalieren" bzw. "Seiten pro Blatt". Kannst du damit nicht arbeiten


----------



## Mavericklp (16. März 2010)

Mit der Funktion habe ich gearbeitet. Die Funktion "Seiten pro Blatt" ist genau das, was ich rückgängig machen möchte. Aber die Funktion "Große Seiten teilen", macht nicht genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Ein A3 blatt wird dann in 4 A4 Blätter geteilt. Jedes Blatt hat dann ein viertel. Besteht da irgend wie die Möglichkeit dieses zu ändern, das nur 2 A4 Blätter ausgedruckt werden?


----------

